# Too Hot to Sleep in Crate?



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber will be a year on July 1. She has always slept in a crate (42x28) at night. Just recently she has been very restless at night, moving around and breathing fast. She also seems to be warm-blooded and drinks a lot of water. We open the windows at night and it cools down to about 68 degrees. She is getting spayed today. I am thinking about leaving her crate door open and letting her sleep on her blanket if she wishes. The bedroom door and doggy door are closed at night. Other pups sleep in their crates.

Any recommendations/concerns with letting a previous crate-sleeper out at night? Thanks :wavey:


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of crate does she have? Mine have the wire ones and they are set up next to the air conditioning vents so all of mine prefer the crates and I just leave the crate doors open. If you have a plastic airline type crate, it may be getting too hot in there for her. 
The other thing that may be causing her to be restless is hormones. She is getting to that age so maybe spaying her will settle that down a bit. 
As long as she can safely sleep outside her crate, I don't see a problem with it. 
Hope the spay goes well today and she recovers quickly.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank you!*

@goldhaven.......:wavey:

Amber has a wire crate and is it placed under our bedroom window. In winter she seems fine as the nighttime temperature gets down to 52 before the heater comes on. It definitely could be hormones, as you suggest, and may resolve after her spay today. I think that we will leave her crate door open and she can lay on the dog bed close by. I'm sure that she would prefer the tile in the kitchen/dining room, but I am not ready for her to be unsupervised all night.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Cool Bed!*

I just saw the thread on Cool Beds, so that might be an option if it will fit in her crate.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

When Cookie was a little puppy I got a small clip-on desk fan that I attached to her crate. I set it up to only blow on one side of the crate, so if it was uncomfortable, she could move away from it. We have air conditioning, but I thought she might like some additional air movement as well.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Be careful putting the cool bed in the crate, I've heard it doesn't stand up to much chewing - you don't want it to spring a leak while you are away!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I left Tucker out of his crate while he was healing after his neuter. He was licking a lot, needed the cone, and it didn't fit into the crate. I put him back into it when the cone came off though. He's been a bit restless lately, too, and I suspect it's the heat. I don't like to put a fan on him, so Im going to not cover him with the sheet. Although he always wants out when he can see what's around him.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I also wondered this when it started getting very hot in Toronto. But, recently stopped using Sydney's crate almost all together. I used a baby gate on my door for the first couple of weeks to train her to stay in my bedroom during sleeping hours.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had an airline-type crate for Hank, he's a summer puppy and the following spring I noticed him getting restless and panting at night. That's when we started letting him sleep outside his crate. I figured he was hot.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had an airline type crate for my girl, and when she was 9 months old, it was just too hot to put her in the crate one night. I had no AC, and it must have been 35 degrees Celcius in my place. So I just left her out (in a puppyproofed area, the livingroom, hall, and my room) with all other rooms barricaded off). I woke up with her on my bed.  She slept out of the crate, on my bed, from that day on.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd be careful about letting her out of the crate the first night you get her home. My vet told me you don't want her jumping, if you can help it, for the first week or so. If she hasn't been out of the crate before she very well may try and jump up on your bed sometime during the night which might not be good for her.

Pete


----------

